# Looking to buy new Jacket and Pants



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

I want to get a new jacket and pants and I was wondering what brands/styles I should look for. I don't want to spend more than $200 on the jacket and $150 for the pants. I was looking at the Burton System Jacket and Burton Noble gentlemans pants, are those any good? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Check out the stuff at Snocon

It's ~50% off right now. I picked up a Volcom Jacket and pants for 1/2 price.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

Dude, thats plenty to spend if you are buying on a US site. Go to dogfunk.com and get a foursquare aaron or ruff jacket and then get the four square allen pants. You will be 100% Impressed I have the Ruff in the blue plaid with yellow allen pants. The ruff Jacket is superwarm for cold days but has awsome venting for when things warm up. It has more features than you can count and has a 25k waterproof rating. 

Foursquare Ruff Down Jacket - Mens' - Free Shipping! from Dogfunk.com

Foursquare Allen Pant - Men's - Free Shipping! from Dogfunk.com


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

i bought a burton system jacket from whiskey militia for around $90 and its been really solid. my only complaint is that there isnt a zipped pocket on the inside.


----------

